# Best Toronto / GTA Trainer?



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi,
Who do you think is the best trainer in GTA Area?


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Best trainer for what? What are you interested in?
Tell me about your dog?


----------



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

lsatov said:


> Best trainer for what? What are you interested in?
> Tell me about your dog?


German shepherd czech/w german working lines


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Great now what kind of training are you interested in?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Me .


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

judging by the energy and participation from D dimasc
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-working-line-gsd-puppy-prices-us-import.html

and the lack of in this thread , I would say that the OP doesn't have his/her dog yet.

when you do -- I would recommend Chris Rollux 
http://www.geminik9.com/ .

Several of my dogs , have been trained by him --- 

If you are around and reading this Capital City has a IPO trial Capital City Schutzhund Club | Member of the WUSV and GSSCC in the ontario Region Oct 3 and 4 .

I'll be there . If you want I can introduce you to some trainers -- , including French Ring . I bet Chris Rollux will be there also.


----------



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

carmspack said:


> judging by the energy and participation from D dimasc
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-working-line-gsd-puppy-prices-us-import.html
> 
> and the lack of in this thread , I would say that the OP doesn't have his/her dog yet.
> ...


Thank you for your help. I was at Capital City yesterday and met some good people.I'm okay for now and waiting for my dog ...


----------

